
Strange island that rotates on its own axis - givan
http://www.elojoproject.com/
======
gus_massa
Hi from Argentina, This is about 60km(40mi) away from my home in Buenos Aires.

It looks like an interesting geological feature, but it's a pity that they
mixed if with some UFO and paranormal bullshit. It's also a pity that this
paranormal mix will increase the kickstarter funds :(.

It's in the middle of zone of sand banks in a river.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paran%C3%A1_Delta](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paran%C3%A1_Delta)

Probably the area is full of vegetation of high grass and few trees, like they
show in the video, but it's not very isolated. The nearest town is about
7km(5mi) away, and there is a small city 15km(10mi) away.

[https://www.google.com.ar/maps/place/34%C2%B015'07.8%22S+58%...](https://www.google.com.ar/maps/place/34%C2%B015'07.8%22S+58%C2%B049'47.4%22W/@-34.2636194,-58.8442807,27828m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d-34.2521667!4d-58.8298333?hl=es)

It searched and it was covered only by few small newspapers. All of them have
almost the same text, so it look like they just copy-pasted the press release
without any checking.

By the way, if you look carefully at the images, the outer circle is quite
round, but the inner circle is like an oval.

------
PaulHoule
Took too long to load didn't read.

